
ESPN pulls Apex Legends tournament from broadcast after mass shootings - moltensodium
https://www.polygon.com/2019/8/9/20798452/espn-apex-legends-tournament-broadcast-rescheduled
======
ziddoap
This is only going to fuel the (incorrect) assertion that video games are
somehow the crux of the mass shooting problem. Thanks ESPN.

------
moltensodium
I think we have reached peak meaningless symbolic gesture. Hard to top this.

